
Dead Bodies Keep Moving for More Than a Year After Death, Scientist Finds - woliveirajr
https://www.sciencealert.com/the-writhing-dead-turns-out-human-corpses-move-around-quite-a-bit-as-they-decompose
======
jobigoud
What I find most surprising is that nobody had ever done such a timelapse of a
human body decay. Makes me think of all the other patterns of motion we could
discover simply by filming everyday stuff at unusual sampling rates.

------
counterpig
seems to me like the janitor is sneaking in and banging the corpses

~~~
jjtheblunt
warming up for halloween ?

